

Buffett's "buy now" call gets lukewarm reception - tomsaffell
http://www.reuters.com/article/forexNews/idUSTRE49G5Z620081017

======
tomsaffell
Given the essentially contrarian investment philosophy that Buffett laid out,
is it any surprise that his advice falls on 'lukewarm' ears? Isn't that the
point?!

